# Fish of different size/age?



## nikelodeon79 (Nov 27, 2007)

I currently have four mature adult mbuna in a 29g tank. I have three Cyno white top hara (1 dominant male, 1 female, and 1 that's either subdominant male or female that occasionally takes on male coloring) and one female (fairly certain) Ps. saulosi.

I'm setting up a 75g and will be purchasing additional fish. The problem I have is that I don't want the juvies to get killed by the adults. In addition to the four mature fish, I will be getting:

White top females: 1"
Ps. saulosi: 1/2" (unsexed)
Lab. textilis: 1.5" (unsexed)
Rusties: 2.5" male, 2" females

(I haven't fully decided, I may not get the rusties and would up my Ps. saulosi numbers instead)

My question is this: Is it safe to add all of these fish to the 75g with my existing fish (the adults would stay in the 29g until the new fish come in, so they could be added at the same time).

Alternatively, should I separate out some or all of the juvies and add them when they're larger? If so, which ones? Should the juvies go in the 75 until they're larger and THEN add the adults, or should the adults go into the 75, the juvies in a grow out tank and then add the juvies?

I do have an additional 29g and probably also have a 20 and a bunch of 10s lying around.

Thanks for any input/advice.


----------



## BNoel21 (May 15, 2011)

This is my 2 cents. Since i do notice you have females mbuna do much better in groups. In a 75g you could easily keep 4 groups with a ratio of 1m/3-4$. Thais way the male with distribute its aggression to all the females instead of just one and kill it.

With you question about the size. When i have fry im growing out to add to a tank once they get over an inch i will add them to the main tank and rarely have i ever had a problem. So if the new fish you are going to be purchasing are over an inch i think you will be good to go. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes i am planning on adding enough for 1m/4f per each species. I will add everything but the saulosi, since they're going to be under an inch. Thanks!


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

They'll eat fish they can fit in their mouth, but don't worry about juveniles otherwise - they aren't a threat to breeding territory. That said, I'd allow the new fish the run of the tank for a week before the adults go in. I'd maybe go longer to give the new fish time to adjust and recover from the shipping, depending on how they looked.

What's your plan for cycling the 75?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm using seeded filter media from my other tank, and then am going to do a fishless cycle. Trying to find pure ammonia... looked at four different places today and all only had "lemon scented" ammonia with surfactants. 

I might end up just using fish food or a cocktail shrimp.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I paid $2.19 for a quart of pure ammonia at ACE today. They didn't even have the kind that doesn't work.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I'm using seeded filter media from my other tank, and then am going to do a fishless cycle. Trying to find pure ammonia... looked at four different places today and all only had "lemon scented" ammonia with surfactants.


I checked Walmart, Lowes, Home Depot... found nothing in my area. Surprisingly, the only place I found ammonia without surfactants was The Dollar Tree. Dont discount dollar stores. If you havent looked there, check it out before you decide to go the shrimp route.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Nov 27, 2007)

Great! We have a dollar tree in a nearby town. ACE went out of business, unfortunately.


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

so you guys would not recommend putting .75 inch juvie saulosi with older 2-3 inch ones?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd wait until they're all over 1", maybe a little bigger than that. A 3" fish could probably eat a 3/4" one.


----------



## narbut.m (Jan 31, 2012)

I suggest you not to do that. In parctis show off the reason why.


----------

